# Semi Truck And a two car trailer



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Big Kevins customs*

I have been working on some projects .I am not doing any bodies for sale right now .Just playing with some projects and finishing some past stuff too!
I will do a few WILD customs only for the _Autofest_
First one


Semi Truck And a two car trailer .Both Truck and trailer powered by T-jet style chassis for extra power .Pin hole and metal plates on trailer to hold pins and traction magnets from the two slot cars on he back.

Here is the donor body .I took this photo from ebey as I did not take any pictures of mine till after I started chopping ,cutting and reforming.

See new pictures below


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

some changes already .On the back my poly jet racer and a tuned restoration of a real junker with 20 coats of paint when i got it.Now a sweet little tjet runner.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Alright M.W.G.*

Glad to hear your feeling good. That will be a beauty! I like the scale of the truck too. Doesn't dwarf the tjets. Keep on keep'in on. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> Glad to hear your feeling good. That will be a beauty! I like the scale of the truck too. Doesn't dwarf the tjets. Keep on keep'in on. :thumbsup:


Thanx I like the look now too.I cut the top off the trailer and trimed almost a 1/8 off the bottom too.The rig was to tall so off came the roof .getting the new roof ready to install . these mods made the scale look much better.I also filled the wheel wells with skirts to give it a more art deco look.

here is the start to another project for the fest .
The body is one of my resins (sorry none for sale) it uses a hot wheels metrorail for a donor for the glass,plastic chrome bumpers scoops and headers .This will run a custom brass tube chassis with a inline lifelife motor.this should be a light weight package. details to come.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

A dead Hot wheels and a dead lifelike gave up their parts for a real frank-n-metro monster. Afx style rims .I will have to tub the rear to get the tires up under the body.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Kevin,

Can't wait to see this one finished, should make for one bad ___ dragster. Keep the pix coming!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Can't wait to see this one finished, should make for one bad ___ dragster. Keep the pix coming!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


Thanks Dave
heres a couple of other done customs


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is another metro


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is my 33 Willys stock hight roof pickup .sorry for the blury pictures still learning a new camara. resin body with a life llike motor.











How about a stock roof coupe on a slimline chassis.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I think everone has built one of these.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is a better picture of the semi project. the moon willys is just sitting on my neo jet chassis .I know the wheel base is off .I just placed it there for fun .Check out the cop pulling oner the rig .Working lights and serins.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Hold on that cop car is pulling a wheelie .Yea its one of my wheel stander slot cars .I have a bad bus too. I will be filling the roof on the truck tonight! on the back is my poly jet racer.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I built these two as work horses .About a million laps and a million wrecks later still running strong.I let any one who wanted to run these in my old store.:thumbsup: tyco 440 powered.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

How about some creative use of super glue and quick set .I place tape over the top of the truck sprayed some fast set on the inside of the tape .Glued over that and quickly sprayed more fast set .instance roof. I will be putting on some super clay over that to add a nice curve to the roof. Also better picture of the chop top 33 willys delivery.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Here is another 1;1 slot car project :freak: .I got to build a chassis for this one too.all the tin and trees are in it.A little glass work and some paint . last run late 70s are so.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

This was a Mcdonalds happy meal toy now on a tjet chassis .I still need to build the drop pickups for this one. Little firebird stock car .dropped down with a hopup wheel thought the hood for an air cleaner.


.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I batbuilt this Batmobile a long battime ago .I batmade the batcave entrance too.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

mrwillysgasser,

Some wild looking rides, transporter is way cool. Really like moon-eyes as well, very _nicely _ done all . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

A few of my truck/racecar fusions:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I batbuilt this Batmobile a long battime ago .I batmade the batcave entrance too.


looks awesome man!! i like it..

Wes


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks Jas and Wes .More updates and new projects coming sundaay, Sundaay, SUNDAY!!!

*MAYHEM* vary cool big nastrucks!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

A couple more of my better projects:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello Mayhem, Welcome to the boards, look around there is lots to see and learn...:wave: Looks like we may be neighbors? The trucks look great. :thumbsup: Are they resin or DC converts? Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

jack0fall said:


> Hello Mayhem, Welcome to the boards, look around there is lots to see and learn...:wave: Looks like we may be neighbors? The trucks look great. :thumbsup: Are they resin or DC converts? Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


Niether, actually. The cabs are all plastic from H.O. model kits. The Mercedes is fused to a Tyco Porsche 908 body, The Ford is fused to a AFX Too Much and the '56 Ford is fused to a tjet GT40.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Ohhh! I have been working on a bunch of customs . I would love to post some pictures. BUT, when I looked for the camara it seams to have gone on vacation with part of the family .(no one asked me):freak: So when it gets home pictures will be coming.:thumbsup:*


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

MWG,

Sorry to hear about your situation. Hang in there, have some stuff of my own, do understand . . .

Anyhow, _neat _ rides you have there. The truck stuff is _way _ cool. 

You have some _very _ nice Willys rides as well.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sorry for the unclear photos. this shows the dif between the org and the custom. at this point both tjet chassis are installed and running . 












Now this pile of parts will be a drag car. It will pull the front tires on take off on the drag strip .Will pull about a scale foot or two then come down .Much like a real drag car. Cut down xtraction chassis .ft axle will attach to body. Notice the front rims in picture .One has been cut down already the other still has to be narrowed a bit. This wwill let the ft rims and tires tuck under the body nice for a very low ft end. A hinge on the rear axle will let the body move up and down..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

My metro funny car is getting a automotive base coat/ clear coat by a buddy .picture of it will be coming.

This is a speed stear car with the nose cut down .Not sure what chassis i will run on this one. again sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## bosque (Oct 26, 2006)

*Kevin Master- Mr. Gasser*

Did you get your Opel GT to the dragstrip ?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

bosque said:


> Did you get your Opel GT to the dragstrip ?


nope we will call it a long term project.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Garbage truck*

I found this 50 cent garbage truck at the dollar store .great plastic back ,die cast cab. When I saw it I thought .COE Waste removable truck. Out of the project box came one of my COE fire trucks.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Out came the razor saw and a few minutes later bed was fit.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I opened up the side windows .I was going to paint the cab but the beige cab green bed and yellow rims kind of stuck on me so some black details later and a jl chassis nos truck rims and tires and its a runner.DONE! total time about 20 minutes!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cool looking garbage truck !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> cool looking garbage truck !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes



We call those the Newfie racing team....


But looks cool...

Coach!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Now thats cool.............nice work


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice job on the trash truck. I do like the contrasted color scheme, it works well.

Jim


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

This one is a Willys with a cut down bed.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good 'ol Willys....*

They give and they give and they give!!!..... Mr. Willys too! Nice bash'in. nd


----------

